# Maytag 1/2 scale by B.Smith, looking for the Modeltec build article



## Reed (Dec 27, 2009)

** first posted in "questions and Answers" and figured that might not be the correct place, but I can not figure out how to move it. :-[ 

Folks,

I have a Maytag 1/2 scale casting kit that my father started a couple of years ago and now I will finish it. I believe I have all the castings and most of the diagrams. If an assembled diagram was included in the kit, it is missing now. These diagrams are dated 1986. I've had to assume a couple of dimensions as I worked through the prints. Through research, I found there was a build article in Modeltec but the month/year was not noted. 

As Modeltec is no more, does anyone have this article and willing to send send me a scan (pics) of it? Any further info will be appreciated as the the spark setup is not apparent to me.

I did find an advertisement in Modeltec in 1996 for this casting kit offered at 93 dollars but no hint to a build article.

Thanks, - Reed

PS. did the flywheel today.


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Reed, There's something wrong with my computer. I can't see the pictures?????


----------



## Reed (Dec 27, 2009)

humm, was looking for the Modeltec article.    The little ole flywheel was not much of a subject at this point.  ;D

I'll snap some as I move forward. _Really_ would like to pursue the Modeltec article though. I have not looked for a 10mm spark plug yet, I assume they are out there.

- Reed

OK, went out and snapped a pic.


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't help much with the article. 

On the spark plugs, Why not just Make them?


----------



## Reed (Dec 28, 2009)

Good Question: might do that.  :big:


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 28, 2009)

The standard 10mm spark plug is the CM6 made by NKG and Honda. Any Honda motorcycle dealer will have them for about $7. Google "CM6 spark plug" for lots of online suppliers with prices down to about $2, but the shipping may make the Honda dealer cheaper. 

Gail in NM


----------



## Reed (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Gail.  

Geesh, after searching I find these are common as uncommon sense. While making them would be reasonable, I think I'll just buy it and spend the time on the project. 

This is this is my first internal combustion engine, I assume I can power the spark plug with a standard coil, old 12VDC PC power, and a capacitor (maybe not required for this?).

- Reed

Wes, thanks for the spark plug build point, very interesting.


----------



## Quickj (Dec 28, 2009)

The Modeltec build article was in November and December of 1990. I only go back to 1994 on my Modeltecs so I can't help you. 

Cabin Fever is coming up, perhaps one of the people that are going to attend can look for the back issues for you. I know that I have completed my Missing live Steam magazine collection back to 1970 by buying the issues at NAME's, Usually a year at a time for like $20.00 a year. 

Another option would be e-Bay (November 1990 is on there right now, but in the U.K.)


----------



## Reed (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, every step helps. I made a few parts today; noticed the flywheel diagram and the timing governor seem to be wrong. The hole for the governor spring is puts the spring almost in line with the weight and the pivot. I bet the article has the corrections.  My diagrams are dated '86.

Maybe I'll get lucky and someone with the Nov/Dec90 magazines will respond with some pics of it.

Thanks again,

- Reed


----------



## bmuss51 (Jan 12, 2010)

didn't go look at the kit and plans for the vertical maytag kit that i have waiting it's turn in my list of models to build. but i will check them out because i think i have the info you are looking for. if the model is of the vertical maytag.
 i know that there was other maytag kits , and if anybody has info for a twin or a horizontal kit please let me know !


----------



## bmuss51 (Jan 12, 2010)

i just went and looked for the info you are asking for, and found it!
the article is done by brad smith in a 2 part article . with the first being nov. 1990 and the second being dec. 1990. so i think this is what your asking for. and the total of both articles is 10 pages long and does go into detail and show things or updates on missing motor parts from what i see.
 i now have a problem of figuring out how to get these articles to you. and the only way i have is to copy and snail mail them to you because i do not have a scanner.
send me your address and they should be in the mail by wed.

i also have a copy of the Manuel if you want more info !


----------



## thayer (Jan 12, 2010)

FWIW, a digital camera can double nicely for a scanner.

Thayer


----------

